# 350z BOOOOSTING



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok i have an 05 altima se-r ....simply put i wanna turbo...and from what i have been told most of the work if not all the work has to be fabrecated...now our set up is almost identical under the hood ....and i have tons of room all i have to do is relocate the battery and i think i can definitly fit a twin turbo app on the car....now my question is will the TT kit for the Z fit if i do a little modifcations to it..and what should i do? ...all opinions and such will be helpful thnx!!!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

BigJeff26 said:


> ok i have an 05 altima se-r ....simply put i wanna turbo...and from what i have been told most of the work if not all the work has to be fabrecated...now our set up is almost identical under the hood ....and i have tons of room all i have to do is relocate the battery and i think i can definitly fit a twin turbo app on the car....now my question is will the TT kit for the Z fit if i do a little modifcations to it..and what should i do? ...all opinions and such will be helpful thnx!!!


Since you seem to be the only one that is attempting to add TT kit to your Altima you might want to check out the Altima section of the forum or call up the manufacture of the turbo kit that you are interested in. How are these 350Z guys going to know if their kits fit your Altima when they don't even own a Altima let alone hang out with Altima guys?

_I'll open the thread when heads cool down._


----------

